# Man claims he ate, drank nothing for 70 years



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird..............this 82 yr old claims he hasn't had any food or drink in 70 years. Uhm what?

I don't go 70 seconds without either! 

http://www.news.com.au/weird-true-f...ink-for-70-years/story-e6frflri-1225859946801


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can go at least 70 minutes without food or water:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can weigh 70 more lbs off of enough food and water.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.comcast.net/video/yogi-who-lives-without-food-water-/1480968644/Comcast/1481821209/ here is a video


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I always heard the longest you can go without water is three days.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This thread made me hungry.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The newscast says he has been in the hospital for two weeks now, without food or water. How is that possible?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scareme said:


> The newscast says he has been in the hospital for two weeks now, without food or water. How is that possible?


It isn't. You don't really believe this tripe, do you?


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

It is funny right? You say to yourself no way! I say that to.. Then this always comes next. "What if" makes you stop dead in your tracks and ponder . I like this, have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> It isn't. You don't really believe this tripe, do you?


I don't believe what he says, but in the hospital he has been under oberservation (there is a camera in his room) 24 hrs a day. And the Dr.'s said hes hasn't eaten or drank in the two weeks he's been there. Do you think they'd lie? But this is the same country that had the girl that cried crystals, so maybe they have gullible Dr.'s. I'm not sure.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well in video they have guards outside his door.. Why would they want to lie.

I think if anything they want to debunk this guy. They said in some tests that 

they did they found he has the brain of a 20 year old! That, in it's own right is crazy!

I did not think anybody like this existed in 2010. I have always heard of people doing 

stuff like this back in the day. I will keep an ear out on this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scareme said:


> I don't believe what he says, but in the hospital he has been under oberservation (there is a camera in his room) 24 hrs a day. And the Dr.'s said hes hasn't eaten or drank in the two weeks he's been there. Do you think they'd lie? But this is the same country that had the girl that cried crystals, so maybe they have gullible Dr.'s. I'm not sure.


He may be in the Hospital, but I think the whole story is tabloid nonsense. I'm just a cynic.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't eat or drink, either. I live on LOVE.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I loved to eat... now I have to drink my machines fuel... Some monks claim to subsist on NO waist from there bodies...Ultimate recycling! But I doubt that. Mathematically possible but likely improbable.... much like life... Believe what you will....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More info-

http://pda.physorg.com/_news192690076.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote:

"During the period, he neither ate nor drank and did not go to the toilet". - well, DUH!:googly:

I think he's a plant shaped like a human and he's photosynthesizing:jol:


----------

